# Albino Long fin pleco Babies pics



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

My daughter took some pics for me to share with you.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice looking plecos . Congrats


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty little things


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!! They are cute~


----------

